# Nox Arcana vs Midnight Syndicate.



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

I agree with you complication. Nox Arcana is pretty good. They have creative/imaginative ideas that accompany catchy little pieces of hauntingly sweet music. All in all, I respect both NA and MS for contributing to the Halloween spirit.


----------



## darkleo000 (Jun 11, 2011)

I much rather Nox Arcana. I find Midnight Syndicate to be less memorable...guess it depends on the person.


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Both have great songs. Historically, I'd give the edge to Midnight Syndicate. However, I think that lately Nox Arcana has been much more prolific. I'm looking forward to both of the new albums (Midnight Syndicate's Carnival Arcane coming August 2011; Nox Arcana's Dark Tower, Summer 2011.)


----------

